# Two new Ferragamos...



## Passerine123

Visited the Ferragamo store in December and picked up two items: slip on sneakers and mini-wallet.

The shoes are super comfortable and supportive and I love the pattern of the mini-wallet. It's patterned inside as well.


----------



## pearlgrass

Congrats on your new scores


----------



## baghabitz34

Congrats on your new purchases. I especially love the wallet.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks for posting.  I am on the hunt for a smaller wallet.  Almost pulled the trigger on Versace : https://www.versace.com/us/en-us/wo...DPDI058-DVIT4T_1P65V.html?cgid=141310#start=1

I like the price and style of the Ferragamo


----------

